# Can anyone identify brand?



## shell70634 (Nov 27, 2018)

I picked up this micrometer cheap.  Can anyone tell me who made it?  This is the only marking on it.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 27, 2018)

CME Tools
Complete Manufacturer's Equipment Corp.

https://cme-tools.myshopify.com/


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 27, 2018)

Chinese Machine Exports


----------



## shell70634 (Nov 27, 2018)

Soooo.   Good quality?  Bad?


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 27, 2018)

Better than the no name Chinese exports


----------



## pacifica (Nov 27, 2018)

If you like the action on it and checks ok with gage blocks then you have a user.


----------

